# Writing Short Song for Violin



## DigitalChaos

Hi, I made my account about 2 minutes ago, so I'm not totally sure if this is the right place. I'm writing a short song for the violin for an outro song on my YouTube channel, and I'm not sure how to go about doing that. I found a site that has programs where I can put the notes down and write the music, but I'm not sure how to even come up with ideas. If anyone has any ideas that aren't already songs, or have written one for personal use I can use, or wants to write me one, please help, I'm clueless lol. It only needs to be like 10 measures or so. Thanks!


----------



## PetrB

Well, at least you can dispense with worries over the lyrics -- violins don't sing songs.

Now... Here is how it goes. Unless you are signing up to study to compose, where sometimes a scale or clear assignment as to length, shape, contour (up, down, like hills, or 'wedge,' etc.) is given, you will always be expected to come up with your own materials. When such an assignment is completed, it is 'a study' which you cannot name as 'your piece' because you did not originally invent the materials, or come up with your own notes.

If you've got noteflight or such, you can input notes and play them back, and then edit to suit.... this is how you find your way.

When first learning to compose, write down really, anything. At least you have something to deviate from, and or change until you find something which pleases you.


----------



## DigitalChaos

OK, thanks. I'll try that. No lyrics, though, it'll be only instrumental.


----------



## stanchinsky

You can get things going by brainstorming _how_ you would like it to sound first. Should it be upbeat, slow, fast. happy, sad ect. Then from there try to work out some ideas. This approach narrows things down a bit, sometimes it can be more productive. Also for music notation try MuseScore. It's free software (and libre software) and it's very high quality.


----------



## Lunasong

Why violin?


----------

